# Powers of Craigslist and Freecycle



## jimdoc (Oct 23, 2007)

Never underestimate the powers of Freecycle and the free
section on Craigslist. I just picked up a Paragon Kiln for
free from Craigslist. It is kind of big but hey it was free.
It is supposed to have a top temp of 2300 degrees.
It needs two of the fire brick repaired or replaced, and I
figure if it comes down to it I could probably change it
over to propane if I need to.
Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice freebie kiln Jim! :wink: 

Steve


----------



## Never_Evil (Oct 24, 2007)

I think you made steve wet himself :lol:


----------



## Charlena (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank goodness for CL! :!:


----------



## Noxx (Jan 2, 2008)

Jimdoc,
You could easily make an electric kiln. The grooves are already carved. You would just need to buy the electric heating wire and voilà !
Electric kiln.

But it's quite large. Maybe you should go to gas lol.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 2, 2008)

Noxx,
It is already wired, I just don't have an outlet
for the plug, and like you said it is kind of big.
I can imagine my electric bill if I was running
it. I am thinking of converting it to gas. It is
in my garage right now and I have to get it
to my basement to clear some workspace in
the garage. I do wish it was smaller, or better
yet I wish I had enough gold to fill it.
Jim


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 2, 2008)

Charlena :!: 

Where have you been hiding yourself woman. We haven't seen you in awhile. Merry late Christmas. What have you been up to ? Give us the low down. :wink:


----------



## Noxx (Jan 2, 2008)

Jimdoc, come to Quebec !
Electricity is real cheap over here.


----------



## Charlena (Jan 2, 2008)

Ive been around...going through some times past few months but hoping to gain headway with the nuevo ano....

HUGS!


----------

